# Fish N Mate Blowout Sale



## Baitshack (Aug 28, 2004)

IF YOU ARE SERIOUS ABOUT A CART OR A ROD RACK FOR 2007 THIS IS A GREAT DEAL. I HAVE BEEN GIVEN SOME SPECIAL PRICING BY FISH N MATE FOR A ONE TIME OFFER GOOD THROUGH FEBRUARY 28TH, 2007.

HERE ARE THE PRICES:

FISH N MATE CART #143 $169.99

FISH N MATE JR #105 $139.99

4 HOLDER BUMPER
MOUNT #013 $99.99

6 HOLDER BUMPER 
MOUNT #051 $114.99

6 HOLDER FOLD
DOWN BUMPER MOUNT #136 $229.99

2" HITCH ADAPTOR
FOR 4 & 6 HOLDER #327 $32.50

2" HITCH ADAPTOR
FOR 6 FOLD DOWN #204 $32.50

SURF-MATE 120QT
COOLER ROD RACK (10)
W/ 2" RECEIVER #692 $279.99

SURF-MATE JR
72 QT COOLER
W/ ROD RACK ( 8 )
AND RECEIVER #044 $259.99

TO VIEW ANY OF THESE THAT YOU ARE NOT FAMILIAR YOU CAN VISIT WWW.FISHNMATE.COM

ANY QUESTIONS GIVE ME A CALL....757-465-9020


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

can you get the ones that plug into the back of your vehicle's towing hitch? if so I would be really interested in that!


----------



## Baitshack (Aug 28, 2004)

*Yes*

That Is What The Hitch Adaptors Are For.

Hope That Helps.

Randy


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Randy, are the Fish'n'Mates made in the USA? If not, do you know the country of origin? 

Thanks,

AtlantaKing


----------



## BuckTales (May 25, 2005)

Has anyone tried adding wheelez or other wheels to these things so they can go through the soft sand better? Or do we think they can do that as they are now?


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

BuckTales said:


> Has anyone tried adding wheelez or other wheels to these things so they can go through the soft sand better? Or do we think they can do that as they are now?


They do okay in the sand with the stock wheels. But it rolls like it is on wings when you swap them for Roleez wheels.

Jim


----------



## BuckTales (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Jim!

Also, regarding these 2" hitch adapters. Does that let you take one of their surf/beach carts and plug it into your reciever for transport? That would be sh*t hot!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

That fishing mate jr. looks like the ticket for hooking to the back of a bicycle to get down to the end of refuge at Sandbridge. Probably would need to make the front stand retractable. And if there's a way to hook it to the tow hitch on the truck, that would be even better.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> That fishing mate jr. looks like the ticket for hooking to the back of a bicycle to get down to the end of refuge at Sandbridge. Probably would need to make the front stand retractable. And if there's a way to hook it to the tow hitch on the truck, that would be even better.


The front stand IS retractable. It is basically an upside down "T" that you can push up all the way and use the pins to secure. I believe there is a truck tow hitch "rack" that is made by the same company so you can load the cart on the outside. HOpe this helps.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> That fishing mate jr. looks like the ticket for hooking to the back of a bicycle to get down to the end of refuge at Sandbridge. Probably would need to make the front stand retractable. And if there's a way to hook it to the tow hitch on the truck, that would be even better.


There is a Bicycle hitch for the Bikes. They are great. They have a rack that fits into a 2 inch hitch to go on the outside of the car.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

FishinAddiction said:


> can you get the ones that plug into the back of your vehicle's towing hitch? if so I would be really interested in that!



thats what .....*W/ 2" RECEIVER *......means- just measure across the opening of yours.


----------

